
Show HN: Scrollanim – CSS3 scroll animation - afshinmeh
http://scrollanim.kissui.io/?hn
======
bballer
Cool, I'm gonna give it a try. You are being a bit deceptive about the size
though claiming 9 KB, your minified css file is 54.6 KB and your minified js
file is 3.58 KB, for a grand total of 58.18 KB.

